# Oh Boy **** Hunting...



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh joy, I went **** hunting with DH. As you can tell it is NOT one of my favorite hunts. It is cold, and dark, and is around cold, dark water. But, I bit the bullet and went with him. I can't believe that we are down to only two hounds. I guess he will need to get more hounds if he is going to keep this up. We did tree one **** right next to the road! Now that was nice since I could see it without crawling through the cedars to get there. It was the first night out for DH's dogs so we kept it easy for them. I don't know how many ***** they looked at, but they ran several tracks and it was good to hear the hounds again. The only bad thing to happen was the heater went out in the pickup! I thought I would never get warm. So now DH must get the heater fixed before his loving wife will **** hunt with him again! Happy Hunting!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

You didn't get turned around and have to spend the night in the woods or have to wade across ice coverd creek to get to the Dogs? :bored:

big rockpile


----------



## CoonXpress (Sep 20, 2004)

Or run through 2 counties to follow them.

Thinking about getting a feist or a beagle.
Something that can do ****, rabbit and squirrel.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh yeah, been there, done that! Once spent 5 days trying to find DH's hounds. I went across the river and finally tackled one of the hounds! Then I had to CARRY her back to the truck. Called DH and demanded that he leave work and get over there! He did in a flat out hurry! He was able to get close enough to the lead dog to make her realize that he meant it, and had to carry her to the truck. We waited all day for the last one, then gave up and went home. I joked with DH that she was probably already home, yuck yuck. Guess who was laying in her pen when we pulled up! I won't cross the river, cause frankly I am really scared of water. But I have spent plenty of nights in the cedars waiting for hounds. We live only a half mile from the river and if we do leave a dog they usually sack out on an old jacket we leave where we turned out. Once in awhile they come home. One night the whole pack, plus visitors, came in, I guess they were done. DH finally called and I told them the dogs are already in bed asleep, so where are you? It was in the wee hours so the guys were glad they had all their dogs. You know this could go on and on. We have been happily hunting for 30 odd years. So to all of you houndsmen out there. HAPPY HUNTING!!!!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I remember the last time my coonhunting buddy and I carried our wives.The dogs treed pretty close to a Pentecostal Holiness Church that was having services that night.Don't know who was louder,those dogs treeing or those folks shouting and singing.

My wife said she had never been so embarrassed in her life.I said it ain't like we broke up their services or anything,no reason to be embarrassed.It was just a coincidence that they hushed right after the gun shot the **** out.:shrug:


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

haha don't worry...gun shots are normal at some services


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Ya'll are so funny! Face it life would be so much more dull if it weren't for our hounds and other hunting adventures. I guess the country life is the one that fits me best. Now we are trying to remodel the house and I'll just bet anything it won't be near as exciting and fun as all the hunting my DH has introduced me to. He once complained that it was costing a fortune to get all my hunting gear. So I told him he should not have taught me to shoot. He just laughs and orders most anything I need. I can hardly wait for Spring Turkey Hunting! I am forced to watch it on satilite tv until time to go. It does keep me motivated to keep up with the treadmill.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Glad you had a good time. I have followed hounds since I was 8 yr old. Never had but one gyp that would change zip codes and she didn't stay long. I have slowed down some , only hunt 3-4 nights a week. Still hunt about 90 % of the time by my self. My wife used to follow along but she fell in to many creeks so she quit. When my youngest daughter is home she goes with me, never could get her hubby to go. I hope to live long enough for that youngin in her belly to grow up and follow along. Hunting is a family affair for us .


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Hard to lose dogs if you have a tracking device on their collars those days. Problem is those tracking devices aren't cheap! Cheap insurance, I suppose. I'm not that interested in **** hunting unless you eat the ****, otherwise, I look at it as wasted time hunting a critter that you don't eat or in the most cases from what I've seen, wear their fur. Hogs on the other hand is one of my favorite critters to hunt.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Sort of reminds me of when I had 2 "foster daughters" when I was still hunting ****. When they were 11 and 12, they often accompanied me when squirrel hunting. The younger one was in my charge one night when I planned on hunting ****. Turned out to be one of those nights when the dog ran track after track for 6 hours and only one ended with a **** not in a hole or hollow tree. Hated those nights when just one **** after hunting half the night. 

By midnight, the girl was scratched from head to knees with briars and prickly ash but keeping up with me without complaining. Finally we were on a hill just above where we started and my cousin had left the yardlight on as well a light in the house. Started down the hill when the dog barked so far away that we could barely hear him. Told Azur to go to the house and wait for me. No way! If old Mort had a **** treed, she wanted to be there when I shot it even if it meant another hour. After that one, she was game to go to sunup if it meant another ****! 

Martin


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

TedH71 said:


> Hard to lose dogs if you have a tracking device on their collars those days. Problem is those tracking devices aren't cheap! Cheap insurance, I suppose. I'm not that interested in **** hunting unless you eat the ****, otherwise, I look at it as wasted time hunting a critter that you don't eat or in the most cases from what I've seen, wear their fur. Hogs on the other hand is one of my favorite critters to hunt.


For me, it wasn't really about the *****, unless the dogs needed to see/make a kill. What it is about, and I am sure you know if you hunt hogs with dogs, maybe somewhat less (there is more good meat on a hog), is watching them grow and learn and perform. I worked a temporary assignment up in Decatur County TN which turned into a semi-permanent job for 7 years. You can't live in that county for long and especially around Decaturville / Parsons TN without having your curiosity satisfied with all there is about **** hunting. The annual St. Judes hunt was the best time of year for me and my dogs. But we hunted almost year 'round getting ready for it. One of these days I'm going back for that week and just hang out.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

I like starting young hounds and watching them learn the trade and when their lights come fully on , you can see the maturity blossom. 
I have been to St Jude many times as well as to the Winter Classic over in Albany Ga. Meeting fellow hunters from all over the country making new friends. I have hunted all over , Ohio, Ky, Mo, Va, Ms, Ala, Ga, SC, NC, Tenn, Tx, Ark, La, WV, Indiana, Iowa. Bear hunted in Tenn, WV, Colorado, MT, New Mexico. Hunted hogs with dogs in Ala, Ms, Ga, Fla, Tx,. I just like hunting I guess


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Gregg Alexander said:


> I like starting young hounds and watching them learn the trade and when their lights come fully on , you can see the maturity blossom.
> I have been to St Jude many times as well as to the Winter Classic over in Albany Ga. Meeting fellow hunters from all over the country making new friends. I have hunted all over , Ohio, Ky, Mo, Va, Ms, Ala, Ga, SC, NC, Tenn, Tx, Ark, La, WV, Indiana, Iowa. Bear hunted in Tenn, WV, Colorado, MT, New Mexico. Hunted hogs with dogs in Ala, Ms, Ga, Fla, Tx,. I just like hunting I guess


Gregg did you ever meet a hunter from NM that had B&T and were Nite Champions? He also hunted bear and cats in NM. He has moved to Ar and he still hunts, but health is not as good as was. His name is George Hobbs. Good guy. I was in the army with him and like you he went ever where to hunt.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Not that I can remember. When I hunted bear in NM , we hunted the Blue Gascon hounds, super cold nose and run like the wind. Most were of Dale Cameron strain of blue dogs. Them hounds were like some **** hounds I have followed, if you didn't want to go hunting better not turn them loose. 
I just love hunting its not the kill the the chase and hearing the hounds do their work, is what is enjoyable to me.


----------

